# CRS & Cardinal Shrimp Interbreeding?



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

My cardinal shrimp have berried several times, so assume that they are happy, so assume that it must be my low pH (6.5) resulting in the eggs not being fertilized successfully - I believe thay need around 7.8 - 8.0.

I have just bought some CRS, which I hope my tank conditions will suit for them to breed. If they do, I was thinking that there would be no interbreeding with the Cardinals however, after a bit or research, apparently they could, as they are both cardinia species.

Firstly, could anyone confirm if they will or won't interbreed?

Secondly, if they did, how would that work? - would it be the female CRS carrying the eggs due to the pH issue?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Why would you want them to interbreed...

And Cardinal should be kept in high ph tank. Also Cardinal should not be kept w/ CRS or any other low ph var. It's not natural for the two to share the same environment.

Keeping the Cardinal in lower than their natural ph is already pushing it.


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

I meant to say that I don't want them to breed, just wanted confirmation.

I'm relatively new to the hobby, & the cardinal were one of the first things I bought (through bad advise from the lfs). I was not aware they needed pH 8 at the time of purchase - you live & learn I guess. My plan is to get a second tank for them eventually.

I've had them for several months now with no deaths and, as they are molting regularly and getting berried without too much problem, I assume thay are happy enough. I am reluctant to return them to the lfs after what I paid for them & the bad advise given.

I know the conditions are not natural, but for the reasons stated above, I will keep "pushing it" for now!

So, back to the ? - I assume they won't interbreed then?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont think they are going to interbreed.

Most people that actually have them keep the Cardinal by itself, or w/ other Sulaweise shrimps that are known to not interbreed w/ the Cardinal. So, you are very alone here.

Also, are you sure the lfs sold you Cardinal Shrimp??
The Sulaweise Shrimp aka Cardinal arent that common to hobbist, let alone lfs.


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm sure they are the sulawesi cardinal shrimp - I've posted a couple of (bad!) pics - search "cardinal" & "chrisjj" & they should be there.

I've not seen them anywhere since buying them & guessed that they aren't that common judging by the price I paid for them! So my plan is to get tank 2 just for them & try & get the water params right for them to breed. 

Cheers


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

caridina is the genus. they are different species so even if they are able to produce offspring, the offspring will either be deformed or sterile.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Most critters will adapt or die in a tank. We maintain or husband different species to keep the species pure not force them to interbreed. The drive to reproduce is extremely strong and many times different species will interbreed and who knows what will result. If you are selectively trying to create a new form and are willing to do what is required then have at it. Many times a critter will attempt to reproduce if conditions are very bad and reproduction becomes the means of continuing the species so spawning is not the only means of determining the health of a colony. Always remember that animals other than humans have different goals and means and putting human tags on them is wrong.

Be very careful about listening to any advice from anywhere. LFSs exist for years because they make money for the owners, not to keep you happy. Unless a piece of information is corroborated by others within a couple of days or at least allowed to stand unchallenged do not act on it.

I do not know if the two species that you have will interbreed but it is not a good thing.


----------



## SucculentShrimps (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

New face on the forum. I'm glad I found this small group of wonderful shrimp enthusiasts. I'm 5'11, black hair, brown eyes, and enjoy a glass of wine while making love infront of my new aquarium atop a 47" electric fireplace...alone. hehe I'm kidding. I let my cat watch...:twitch:
err I don't have a cat.... anywho..

If you're like me and have been to http://www.planetinverts.com/Cardinal_Shrimp.html your also probably a little obsessed with this beautiful morsels. Dam you Mr. wood.

I was wondering where i might be able to purchase some of these cardinals and also, with breeding. After 3 generations and a lack of new genes to introduce, won't the inbreeding eventually lead to deformities and mass losses? Perhaps once I get a colony going we can all trade shrimps. Oh and also wondering, what is the best way to cook these shrimps? On the grills or just blanched with some soy sauce and frank's red hot sauce? [smilie=l:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2010)

aquabid.com has about 3 different auctions going for them right now under 'inverts' i am considering buying some myself


----------

